# Shanghai Disneyland --- to do or not to do?



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

We are going to China in October, but will only be in Shanghai for 36 hours as part of a tour. We will have one full day, and half day before we fly home in Shanghai. For those that have been, how much a priority is Disneyland? We are Disney lovers, but my DH also loves (even more) big cities and Asia, so he wants to do all the major sites as well, tall buildings, Maglev, etc. Would you suggest carving out time for Disneyland? If so, can the highlights (Pirates, Manor, Tron, am I missing something?) be done in half day? Maybe if we purchase FP? Or would you skip altogether?


----------



## China Expat

Shanghai Disney is totally worth it!


----------



## shleaz

I absolutely loved Shanghai Disneyland! I'd try to squeeze it in if you can. The highlights can be done in a half day if you get there in the morning and if it's not super busy—I think China's National Holiday Week is in October which could mean massive crowds, so just double check your dates with that holiday before you make your plans. Highlights are Pirates and Tron for sure (Mystic Manor is in Hong Kong)—and they truly are INCREDIBLE attractions. I think I like Shanghai's Pirates more than I like ROTR, if that helps. I also really enjoyed the Alice in Wonderland maze, walking through the castle, and Voyage to the Crystal Grotto since they are all so unique. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## gelatoni fan

Crazed4DisneyinSC said:


> We are going to China in October, but will only be in Shanghai for 36 hours as part of a tour. We will have one full day, and half day before we fly home in Shanghai. For those that have been, how much a priority is Disneyland? We are Disney lovers, but my DH also loves (even more) big cities and Asia, so he wants to do all the major sites as well, tall buildings, Maglev, etc. Would you suggest carving out time for Disneyland? If so, can the highlights (Pirates, Manor, Tron, am I missing something?) be done in half day? Maybe if we purchase FP? Or would you skip altogether?



The Maglev is transportation from the airport into the city so you don't really need to go out of your way to do it. The tall buildings are all in Lujiazui so you can do them all in one day unless you specifically want to watch a sunset from the top of each of them or something. I recommend just going up the Shanghai Tower and possibly the Pearl as well (you can also visit the bar at the Park Hyatt to get a drink or dessert which is close enough to going up to see the view). The aquarium is also there and the Science and Tech Museum is one subway station away so it's possible to fit some shopping, a museum/aquarium and one of the towers all in one half day.

I think most people will want at least one day to get all the major highlights in Shanghai Disneyland. If you're there in early October around the National Day, you will want to buy the FP but you may not need to later in the month.


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

shleaz said:


> I absolutely loved Shanghai Disneyland! I'd try to squeeze it in if you can. The highlights can be done in a half day if you get there in the morning and if it's not super busy—I think China's National Holiday Week is in October which could mean massive crowds, so just double check your dates with that holiday before you make your plans. Highlights are Pirates and Tron for sure (Mystic Manor is in Hong Kong)—and they truly are INCREDIBLE attractions. I think I like Shanghai's Pirates more than I like ROTR, if that helps. I also really enjoyed the Alice in Wonderland maze, walking through the castle, and Voyage to the Crystal Grotto since they are all so unique. Have a wonderful trip!


Oops, that’s right! I knew Mystic Manor was in HK, I was just testing y’all 
So I guess the priorities for us would probably be pirates, tron, voyage to the crystal grotto, soaring over the horizon (I know it’s not super unique but we LOVE Soarin at EP), camp discovery if time, and buzz lightyear. If we bought FP for the major ones, maybe we could hit the others with smallish lines at rope drop. We are going end of October (30,31 in Shanghai) and there doesn’t seem to be any holidays around that time, unless Halloween is big there? 
BTW, that’s a HUGE thing to say about Pirates vs. RoTR! I’ll be on Rise later this month... have heard it’s incredible!




gelatoni fan said:


> The Maglev is transportation from the airport into the city so you don't really need to go out of your way to do it. The tall buildings are all in Lujiazui so you can do them all in one day unless you specifically want to watch a sunset from the top of each of them or something. I recommend just going up the Shanghai Tower and possibly the Pearl as well (you can also visit the bar at the Park Hyatt to get a drink or dessert which is close enough to going up to see the view). The aquarium is also there and the Science and Tech Museum is one subway station away so it's possible to fit some shopping, a museum/aquarium and one of the towers all in one half day.
> 
> I think most people will want at least one day to get all the major highlights in Shanghai Disneyland. If you're there in early October around the National Day, you will want to buy the FP but you may not need to later in the month.


thanks for the recommendations! DH has on his “must-do” list the Shanghai tower and the Pearl, the Bund and a Huangpu River Cruise, as well as the Maglev. Since we’re on a tour, they provide bus transport to and from Shanghai airport, so I feel we will have to make special arrangements to ride the train. Other interests may be Nanjing rd, Yuyuan gardens, and eating steamed buns of course. If we can accomplish all of that in one day, (is it fairly easy to get around via public transportation?), then I think I feel comfortable trying DL in the half day before we depart.


----------



## indoshakespeare

What time is your flight home?  Disneyland is near the airport so if you can carry all your bags with you, you can stop by Disneyland and then go to the airport from there.


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

indoshakespeare said:


> What time is your flight home?  Disneyland is near the airport so if you can carry all your bags with you, you can stop by Disneyland and then go to the airport from there.


The flight is at 6pm, so assuming we’d need to be there about 3pm... is there anywhere to store bags at Disneyland? Or would we have to carry with us throughout the park? This seems like a really good option if there’s somewhere safe to leave bags.


----------



## indoshakespeare

There are 2 locations for luggage storage

https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/guest-services/luggage-storage/


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

indoshakespeare said:


> There are 2 locations for luggage storage
> 
> https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/guest-services/luggage-storage/


WOW, how convenient! Thank you very much!!


----------



## China Expat

Be sure to eat at Lost Heaven outside the park. The best upscale Yunnan food in China! There is also a Lost Heaven in Beijing.


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

China Expat said:


> Be sure to eat at Lost Heaven outside the park. The best upscale Yunnan food in China! There is also a Lost Heaven in Beijing.


Ohhh thanks!! We’ll be in Beijing longer than Shanghai... May try to catch it there instead!


----------



## JimJohnson

Definite must do, even if just for Tron and Pirates.


----------



## WeLoveABD

JimJohnson said:


> Definite must do, even if just for Tron and Pirates.


Even if just for Pirates-- probably the best amusement park ride I have ever been on!


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

JimJohnson said:


> Definite must do, even if just for Tron and Pirates.





WeLoveABD said:


> Even if just for Pirates-- probably the best amusement park ride I have ever been on!


Thank you both! Im really being convinced to add in at least a few hours in the morning if nothing else. That should allow us to do a handful of rides. Does anyone have experience with the paid fastpass type system there? Even if I just got it for tron and pirates I think it’d be worth it for peace of mind knowing that I definitely get to ride.


----------



## indoshakespeare

Shanghai Disneyland is very seasonal.  If it's crowded, it's very crowded.  If it's empty, it's very empty.  if it's after the golden week (which is the first week of october), the park should be empty.


----------



## ryankski

We easily spent two days in Shanghai Disneyland, but that included riding Tron & Pirates each 5-6 times along with the Wondrous Book a couple of times. I would recommend seeing the Wondrous Book and I think it's my favorite stage show at the parks that I've seen. The area with the Pearl Tower is an easy metro ride and we did that for a few hours our first night. I do wish we would have seen more of the city, but the Park is definitely worth a visit. As stated above the Maglev is easy enough to ride when going to the airport and don't go out of your way to ride it if your not heading to the airport.


----------



## shleaz

ryankski said:


> We easily spent two days in Shanghai Disneyland, but that included riding Tron & Pirates each 5-6 times along with the Wondrous Book a couple of times. *I would recommend seeing the Wondrous Book* and I think it's my favorite stage show at the parks that I've seen. The area with the Pearl Tower is an easy metro ride and we did that for a few hours our first night. I do wish we would have seen more of the city, but the Park is definitely worth a visit. As stated above the Maglev is easy enough to ride when going to the airport and don't go out of your way to ride it if your not heading to the airport.



I agree that Wondrous Book is incredible, but it's in Hong Kong! (Unless they added it to Shanghai recently?)


----------



## ryankski

shleaz said:


> I agree that Wondrous Book is incredible, but it's in Hong Kong! (Unless they added it to Shanghai recently?)



Oh sorry. you are correct. scratch that. We did both in the same trip and sometimes things get jumbled regarding which is where.


----------



## indoshakespeare

The Tarzan show in Shanghai is great.  It's an acrobatic show so there's no language barrier.


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

indoshakespeare said:


> The Tarzan show in Shanghai is great.  It's an acrobatic show so there's no language barrier.


I thought I read that the shows are done by lottery system. Is this one included in the lottery or is there a standby line?


----------



## indoshakespeare

In Shanghai it's not by lottery system.  You just line up 15-20 minutes before the show starts.


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

indoshakespeare said:


> In Shanghai it's not by lottery system.  You just line up 15-20 minutes before the show starts.


Thanks! Would be awesome to try and fit in a show too! And this one (Tarzan) sounds great since no language barrier


----------



## JimJohnson

Crazed4DisneyinSC said:


> Thank you both! Im really being convinced to add in at least a few hours in the morning if nothing else. That should allow us to do a handful of rides. Does anyone have experience with the paid fastpass type system there? Even if I just got it for tron and pirates I think it’d be worth it for peace of mind knowing that I definitely get to ride.



Well, if you're not planning to stay at a Disney hotel (and I highly recommend the Toy Story Hotel), I would recommend purchasing an early entry pass as opposed to buying individual FP tickets.  You'll get a lot done in that early entry period.


----------



## Crazed4DisneyinSC

JimJohnson said:


> Well, if you're not planning to stay at a Disney hotel (and I highly recommend the Toy Story Hotel), I would recommend purchasing an early entry pass as opposed to buying individual FP tickets.  You'll get a lot done in that early entry period.


No unfortunately we won’t be staying at a Disney hotel. I didn’t know you could buy early entry. I will definitely have to look into it! Even if we could just do pirates and tron with that, it’d be worth it! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## AndreaDM

indoshakespeare said:


> What time is your flight home?  Disneyland is near the airport so if you can carry all your bags with you, you can stop by Disneyland and then go to the airport from there.



This is exactly what we did but our flight home wasn't until around midnight so we had all day. We were there last March and it was not busy at all, I guess we really lucked out. We rode Tron & Pirates twice each as well as everything else we wanted to do, plus stopped to eat twice. We did not buy an special FP but used the ones you could get once inside the park, but honestly didn't even need them. I wonder if you are on a similar type tour that we were? We had a full day in Shanghai, and then in the morning when most were headed to the airport, we got dropped off at Disneyland, the tour company provided that since they were providing transport to the airport. It was then our responsibility to get to the airport from there. There are tons of cabs when you leave the park.


----------

